# 20/20 News Clip



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Watch the whole thing. They got it right on...


----------



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

Very good clip! Clinton,Rosie & Sharpton are in my opinion even worse than those prison thugs :smt092 
Here is for you Bill :butthead: 


Here is for you Rosie :butthead: 


And here is for you Al :butthead:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Chow Chow said:


> Very good clip! Clinton,Rosie & Sharpton are in my opinion even worse than those prison thugs :smt092
> Here is for you Bill :butthead:
> 
> Here is for you Rosie :butthead:
> ...


 ROTFLMAO!!!:anim_lol: :anim_lol: I agree 100%:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Best Baldy:anim_lol:


----------

